# Information?



## MatthewZS (Oct 16, 2010)

So I can see here there are snippets of information about making fountain pens, and I've found websites about fountain pens in general but I'm curious if there are any good sites with information on turning/making fountain pens.  How to's, descriptions of parts, part supplier lists, discussions?

Thanks


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 16, 2010)

How about the site you are on right now . Check out the Advanced penmaking forum . Other then here , not really .


----------



## MatthewZS (Oct 16, 2010)

I did find some info here.... I was just curious since fountain pens and their construction... and use for that matter is a VERY different animal from ballpoints and rollerballs and pencils etc..... so I didn't know if there was anything out there.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 16, 2010)

Start with the _Behind the Nib_ series of articles in the Library.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 16, 2010)

After your done with Lou's articles go to this site http://www.richardspens.com/ and read the reference pages . There you will find information on Fountain pens in general and more specific information on nibs and feeds and filling systems . There are a number of other reference sites out there that will answer almost any aspect of fountain pens but there are no other sites on how to make them as good as ours . The fountain pen network has a forum on making fountain pens but it doesn't really give any specific how to instructions but there are a couple of people there that have made some awesome kitless fountain pens that could inspire you .


----------

